# vmware-server mit Kernel >= 2.6.30 ?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Vmware-server 1.0.9.x benötigt vmware-modules 1.0.0.15-r2, diese aber wiederum lassen sich nicht mit Kernel >= 2.6.30 übersetzen.

Laut dem Gentoo Bugzilla gibt es einen Patch für die Kernel Sourcen, leider aber funktioniert der bei mir nicht.

Die vmware-modules lassen sich damit zwar bauen, aber das laden der Module schlägt fehl.

Ich habe dann versucht vmware-server 2.0.1.x zu installieren. die Installation lief reibungslos durch.

Die VMs lassen sich auch remote via Browser starten, allerdings funktioniert "vmrun" nicht.  :Sad: 

wenn ich einen VM auf der Konsole mittels vmrun starten will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Server ~ # vmrun -T server list

Error: The specified service provider was not found

Server ~ #
```

Laut dieser Anleitung (--> Seite 12) liegt es wohl an der installierten Version von vmware-vix .

 *Quote:*   

> .....
> 
> This error message indicates that the installed VIX package does not support VMware Server:
> 
> vmrun -T server start "My Virtual Machines\WinXP\WinXP.vmx"
> ...

 

Laut eix gibt es aber keine andere Version von vmware-vix.

```
Server ~ # eix vmware-vix

[I] app-emulation/vmware-vix

     Available versions:  (~)1.6.2.156745-r2!s

     Installed versions:  1.6.2.156745-r2!s(22:57:40 09/20/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.vmware.com/

     Description:         VMware VIX for Linux

Server ~ #
```

Weiß Jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem? -> Egal, ob für vmware-server 1.x oder 2.x.

----------

## 3PO

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee??

----------

## few

File a bug if none exists.

----------

